# Oh I just did something stupid....



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I ate too many cookies... The chocolate chip kind with reeses cups minis in them. :hammer: Ridiculously delicious and bad for you.
So what stupid things have y'all done lately. Can be a favorite food you stuffed yourself on or some other goof, like trying to open a doorknob with the hand holding a drink.  Dish.... LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How about I was getting ready for work and the dog got loose, so I put my name tag in my pocket and ran to go get the dog.. Come back in take my name tag out and put it down next to me (so I thought) while I put my work shoes on... Get up start searching for my name tag can't find it ANYWHERE! ullhair: checked my pockets.. Can't find it... Looked for like 5 min... Checked the corner of my pocket.. And found it! ROFL!!  
I'm special :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

oh oh I know another one I do. I look for my cell phone while talking on it. I know that sound completely crazy but here is why I do it. I think of my cell phone as a mini computer, I don't think of it as a phone anymore. I text on it and surf the web, I RARELY ever actually talk on it as a phone. So when I do, I start looking for it to surf the web. Well Duhhhh it is on your ear!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

this has been a while since i've done this.... i used to wear glasses, and got lasik many years ago. right after i got lasik, i kept touching my face like i was trying to push my glasses up my nose or motion take them off when heading into the shower, but the only problem was....there weren't any glasses there!!! lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't keep chocolate in the house because I would eat it till it was gone!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL perfect example. And completely understandable, old habits are hard to break.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Oooooh! I spent almost an hour looking a ponytail holder today. Guess where I found one? On my wrist! Yup, I'm going into rocket science. LOL.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

It would be quicker to list the stupid things I _haven't_ done.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Let's see. I just got back from Indiana Beach today with one of my girlfriends that I work with and her daughter. I didn't bring sunscreen and neither did she. Normally, I don't burn. Guess what happened? I burned....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

It's ok guys 

Here's a few stupid things with the same object. 

When I go to work with my goats I always have someone with me. 
My friend wanted to borrow my lead so in was gunna lend it to her. I'm walking looking for the lead on the ground cause its not on my belt loop. 
MY GOSH! Where is it?! I get frustrated and bend down to ask my goat (I'm crazy I know lol) where I put the lead. That's when I realize, it's on her neck....... 

Then almost the same thing. 
I twirl mine around when I'm bored and I guess I did it so long I didn't realize it was in my hand while trying to walk a very unfriendly boer by it's horns...... 

I do the cell phone thing a lot to, whoever said that. 

At a show I was walking around getting ready to go into the show ring and I FREAKED OUT because my goat wasn't in her pen. 
Guess what? 
She went with me to get some food with her long leash around my belt loop and her collar linked to the end. 
Meaning my goat was walking around with me.... Lol  

Just a few


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

LOL emilieanne! I can very definetely see myself doing any one of those. Im a self proclaimed blonde, and its all natural, no bleach here! Lol. I do crazy stuff all the time. And I could get lost on a two mile dirt road with only one house and no turnoffs. Hahaha.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

:crazy::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol I'm really good with directions but I do have blonde moments... I was a blonde until I was 6. Then I got out of the sun. (No dye either!) 
Sometimes I can be a complete airhead but if I wake up in a good mood usually I'm pretty knowledgable. 
Except today.. 
I woke up and started getting ready for school. 
I went crazy too because my stuff isn't in my backpack. 
Lol no, I do not have school in the middle of July..


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I think my stupid moment was hearing the goats cry at 3:30am, not checking the time and going out to feed them before I realised it was three hours too early :hammer:

Another phone-related one: when I shower I sometimes put on some nice music, and every time, I get out to dry myself and sit infront of the heater and Facebook/text/whatever. And EVERY time I panic because I can't find my phone on the basin, because its on the laundry hamper next to the shower, playing music.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol piccolo! It's ok. 

I did the same with my bottle baby a few times. 

I JUST did one this morning. 
I was makin the bottle. Turned on the stove put the pot on and went to get some cereal. 
My bowl was a good 3 feet from the stove. 

I got the cereal and almost poured it into the pot with the water in it rather than my bowl.....


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I've did the school thing before too emilieanne. lol


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> oh oh I know another one I do. I look for my cell phone while talking on it. I know that sound completely crazy but here is why I do it. I think of my cell phone as a mini computer, I don't think of it as a phone anymore. I text on it and surf the web, I RARELY ever actually talk on it as a phone. So when I do, I start looking for it to surf the web. Well Duhhhh it is on your ear!!!


more times than I can count...


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I love it when I think of something to Google, get to Google and can't remember what I wanted to look up. lol

There has been a few times where I sucked up about half of the bleach water I use to clean my milk bucket with (I have a machine) then realize I left the milk in the bucket! I've also needed to save milk for the house, only to remember to do so as I am dumping the milk into the lambar :hammer:


----------

